# Delay when rendering 1:1 preview



## gandreou (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi all,
I'm new here.  I finally upgraded my 6 year old laptop as it was struggling with a lot of the tasks after I upgraded to LR6.  I ended up going for a gaming laptop because these seemed to be more suitably spec'd for my needs.  It has a i5-7300HQ, 16GB RAM and 4GB dedicated graphics card.

Performance is much improved with general processing, but when I zoom in into 100% view there's a delay of about half a second.  Then when I drag around the image there's another delay while it renders the new areas of the image.  I read around these forums and discovered that building 1:1 Smart Previews is supposed to fix this but I still get the delay.  It's a bit annoying when I spent a lot of money on a more powerful laptop for this reason.  I'm not too bothered about import and export times.

I'm wondering if the CPU can't cope with the rendering, and have been considering swapping my laptop for a i-7 7700HQ (with only 8GB RAM - LR doesn't seem to use more than 8GB anyway).  

Would the 8-threaded CPU help, or is anything else I can try tweaking in the LR settings?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smitty2k1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Unfortunately building 1:1 previews only works in the library module. When you are in the develop module and zoom in to do detail work, the CPU has to render the photo and therefore you get a delay. The delay gets worse the more processing you do to an image (sharpening, etc.).

Supposedly in the newer CC versions of Lightroom performance has been improved, but I only own LR6 perpetual, so I can't say from experience.

That said, I know a lot of users (myself included) are not thrilled at the lackluster performance out of LR even on a powerful computer. A lot of people on various forums have been jumping ship and moving to Capture One or other editing software.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2018)

The develop module and the library module use different previews, so building 1:1 previews (not 1:1 _smart_ previews) only affects the speed of zooming in when viewing the image in the library module. It has no effect on how fast a 1:1 view is rendered in the develop module.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 23, 2018)

nazim29 said:


> I thought after 1:1 previews were built, the zoom was supposed to be instantaneous. It isn't.


Zoom should be fast, providing that you haven't made any changes after that 1:1 preview was rendered. If you did make changes, the preview has to be rendered again. And because the preview is a JPEG that has to be read from disk and loaded into memory, it still takes some time, especially if you have a spinning disk. You can't expect it to be really instant.

GPU acceleration seems mainly useful on machines with high res screens, such as 4K or 5K screens. Less so with standard resolution screens.

Another thing is that in the first message you say that you are using Lightroom 6.14, not Lightroom Classic. The main speed increase improvements were made with Lightroom Classic, so Lightroom 6.14 does not benefit from that.


----------



## gandreou (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks all.

Having performance improvements in the Library module isn't much help.  I only use it to import photos.  It seems like the main use of the Library is to check sharpness?

Reading around, it looks like a lot of people who have fast CPUs are complaining about the render delay so at least I don't have to concern myself about that. 
Looks like blended HDR images suffer with the render delay even more than single-sourced images.

My catalogue is on a SSD so I don't think I can improve things anymore.  



JohanElzenga said:


> The main speed increase improvements were made with Lightroom Classic, so Lightroom 6.14 does not benefit from that.



By Lightroom Classic you mean CC?  So it's not just the Dehaze you get with that version!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 23, 2018)

gandreou said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Having performance improvements in the Library module isn't much help.  I only use it to import photos.  It seems like the main use of the Library is to check sharpness?


For most people it's much more than that. It's your image organization module. It's where you find your images, rate them, select which one you need, etc.



gandreou said:


> Reading around, it looks like a lot of people who have fast CPUs are complaining about the render delay so at least I don't have to concern myself about that.
> Looks like blended HDR images suffer with the render delay even more than single-sourced images.
> My catalogue is on a SSD so I don't think I can improve things anymore.


There are indeed issues.



gandreou said:


> By Lightroom Classic you mean CC?  So it's not just the Dehaze you get with that version!


No, I mean Lightroom Classic (officially Lightroom Classic CC). Lightroom 6 was the perpetual license version of Lightroom CC2015. Dehaze is just one of the differences between these two versions.

Lightroom Classic is the next version, so if there had been a perpetual license version as well, that would have been called Lightroom 7.


----------

